# What size are ringneck dove eggs?



## scmona (Sep 6, 2012)

Just wondering.


----------



## scmona (Sep 6, 2012)

also, would it be ok to place two in the nest before Lilly even lays her first eggs? This would be to satisfy poor Maxx who chases her wanting a family.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Our collared doves' eggs are about half the size of the pigeon eggs.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

it is about as big as a robin's eggs which is a popular size in craft stores, but they would sit on pigeon size eggs too..or even smooth stones.


----------



## scmona (Sep 6, 2012)

Thanks guys, also is it ok to place two in the nest before Lilly even lays her first eggs?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I would not, as this bird you may not want to deley her egg laying, esp if you are not sure if she IS a she. if she does not lay eggs either she could be infertile or she is a he., or there is some other reason we just can't see. you may want to try the use of the eggs if things do not change in a few months., esp when the daylight starts getting longer in the winter.


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

Give Lilly a chance to lay eggs.


----------



## scmona (Sep 6, 2012)

Yeah Nancy. I need to be more patient. lol


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

Your doves are lucky to have you.You take good care of them.That is a good thing.


----------



## scmona (Sep 6, 2012)

aw Nancy that made me feel good. I say the same about you. People who love their pets/furbabies are fantastic good hearted people.


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

Yes I agree with you.


----------

